# Teaching English in Quebec/finding jobs



## Emmacharlotte (Jan 29, 2010)

I am currently in America, on my way to Quebec. I am willing to do any job in Quebec (especially Montreal) which would allow for a temporary work permit but am most qualified and experienced in Teaching English as a Foreign Language. I am also a recent graduate in French and English. Where am I most likely to find teaching jobs (quickly) at this time of year? Are there any helpful websites? Do universities look for language assistants throughout the term? Does any-one know if there is a market for private students and if the law tolerates this? Also, what language should I send my cv in (I speak French to a good level)?

Thanks for any replies 

Emma


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Emmacharlotte said:


> I am currently in America, on my way to Quebec. I am willing to do any job in Quebec (especially Montreal) which would allow for a temporary work permit but am most qualified and experienced in Teaching English as a Foreign Language. I am also a recent graduate in French and English. Where am I most likely to find teaching jobs (quickly) at this time of year? Are there any helpful websites? Do universities look for language assistants throughout the term? Does any-one know if there is a market for private students and if the law tolerates this? Also, what language should I send my cv in (I speak French to a good level)?
> 
> Thanks for any replies
> 
> Emma


What visa are you using to enter Canada (Quebec)? You do know, I assume, that you just cannot come here and work.


----------



## Emmacharlotte (Jan 29, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> What visa are you using to enter Canada (Quebec)? You do know, I assume, that you just cannot come here and work.


Its perfectly legal to visit Canada for 6 months, and to look for work. Of course, to actually work the employer needs to support a work permit which is the difficulty.


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

If you're going to be looking for virtually any job in Montreal which involves interaction with the public, you will have to be fully bilingual (English/French).


----------

